# Monshau stellplatz?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a stellplatz at Monshau and if so, will it be open in March. Also co-ordinates please?
Thankyou


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1365


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/Stellplatz-am-Biesweg-Monschau-2481.html

tony


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes their us one and open all year. If you let me gave a contact email via a private message I can email you the details from ProMobil. Sorry, can't copy data from it on my iPad.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is a stellplatz at Monschau but its not brilliant, see the reviews in Gaspodes link.

A good alternative would be Rurberg, not too far away and near the lake....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1368

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope your legs/knees are in good shape for the trek back to the stelplatz after your visit. :wink: 

tony


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Both times we've been there the stellplatz has been a bit chaotic. Worth mentioning that there is a decent campsite ( Camping Perlenau) a short walk from the town through woodland, stream, etc. Open mid-March but check. 50.54305 6.23694.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Used it once to visit the Christmas Market and as gemmy says - "Hope you are fit" :wink: 

It is also inside a hairpin bend on a very steep, very busy road - so hope you don't have trouble sleeping.


----------

